
World's languages traced back to single African mother tongue - robertfw
https://www.pri.org/stories/2011-04-15/worlds-languages-traced-back-single-african-mother-tongue-scientists
======
rohan_
This quote stood out to me:

 _Atkinson also hypothesized that languages with the most sounds would be the
oldest, while those spoken by smaller breakaway groups would utilize fewer
sounds as variation and complexity diminished._

What could possibly be the reason for this effect?

